# Still out there.   M306 almost complete



## Bozman (Sep 14, 2020)

Found a Women's 1943 M306 for sale a few weeks back. Missing the light and bell and pedals. Seat may be post War. I hope to strip off the house paint to the original OD. A buddy of mine picked it up for me and I will take possession this weekend. 












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi,

Nice find (-:

As you already have figured MG144355 K7 is a July 1943 frame (I'll be interested to know the Morrow date eventually, if you would).

It's slightly on it's own, in that there is a block of K6 and K7 M306 bikes between about MG138950 and MG141650, with no known (yet) G519 in the block. 

Then comes this one, so far by itself in the middle of a block of G519.  Perhaps there was a parts shortage, and they were unable to complete it until then?

Then there's a second, smaller block of M306 with K8 frame dates from around MG153700 to MG155000, the start of which is mixed with some G519 production (including mine). And then that appears to have been the end of them. 

So far, I have 12 of this type recorded.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi All,

Co-incidences happen, as you know.

Yesterday, I wrote above:

_there is a block of K6 and K7 M306 bikes between about MG138950 and MG141650, with no known (yet) G519 in the block._

(yet) was my 'Get Out Of Jail Free' word..

And, co-incidentally, I was PM'd by a new member overnight to identify the MG frame they'd got. Sure enough, it's a G519 Columbia serial number MG140xxx K6, so it overlaps slightly into the the first block of Women's M306 frame numbers. (-:

So G519 are still out there too.

If the owner wants to supply more details/photos here, I'll leave that to them. But it's good to see yet another survivor, and thanks for letting me know about it.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## BcCleta (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello Adrian,

I'm sorry, I'm barely reading this thread, here are some pictures of my G519 bicycle.

Thank you,


----------



## Mercian (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi @M.P. 

Thanks for showing what you have, we all appreciate it.

As we discussed, MG140153 K6 is a June 1943 bike built at the same time as a batch of M306 bikes was being produced.

The slight remnants of dark blue paint in places make me think this may have been another G519 that served in the USAF postwar.

The 'Sweetheart' chainring is correct for this bike.

The single remaining pedal appears to be the correct Torrington 8 with the unusual back plate that's only seen on these bikes - hang on to that, I've been looking for one for some years, they're not easy to find (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## BcCleta (Mar 18, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @M.P.
> 
> Thanks for showing what you have, we all appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response,  I've


Mercian said:


> Hi @M.P.
> 
> Thanks for showing what you have, we all appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Hello Adrian,

Thank you for your response,  I've been working on other projects and not spending so much time researching for my G519 bicycle, but still looking from time to time.


----------



## Bozman (Oct 12, 2021)

Finally i am able to post pictures of this M306.  A quick inventory of the bike finds that it is about 90% complete. The big challenge will be finding the right rear 36-10 Morrow Hub with a M1 M2 or M3 date stamp.   The current rear hub is a 3rd Quarter 1945  36-11 chrome hub with an O3 date code.  Luckily the rim is still the correct rim. 

Missing but I have in stock:
Light
Pedals
Pump
Pump bracket
Tool bag and tools
Seat frame and clamp
Reproduction Chain Link tires
Bell
Hand Grips
Leather for seat

Missing but not in stock
Correct Morrow 36-10 hub with a code M1, M2 or M3. THIS IS GOING TO BE THE GREATEST CHALLENGE.

36-10 Spokes.  
Correct Ladies seat pan.   (I need to dig through my stock, to see if I have a suitable double pan)


----------

